# nexium with natural thyroid meds



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if nexium interferes with compounded thyroid medications. I have been taking zantac at night, away from my thyroid meds, but nexium i know is 24 hour and I didn't know if it would interfere with my absorption. I am fianally starting to figure out what I can and can not take close to my medications by trial and error. I am finally starting to feel better and I don't want to start grinding to a hault again by making a dosage timing mistake or by taking something that would interfere. If it will interfere I will just continue with the zantac at night. that is when I have the most problem anyway.
Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> Does anyone know if nexium interferes with compounded thyroid medications. I have been taking zantac at night, away from my thyroid meds, but nexium i know is 24 hour and I didn't know if it would interfere with my absorption. I am fianally starting to figure out what I can and can not take close to my medications by trial and error. I am finally starting to feel better and I don't want to start grinding to a hault again by making a dosage timing mistake or by taking something that would interfere. If it will interfere I will just continue with the zantac at night. that is when I have the most problem anyway.
> Thanks,
> Melissa


It would appear that it is a goitrogen.

Cardiovascular: flushing, hypertension, tachycardia;

Endocrine: goiter;

Gastrointestinal: bowel irregularity, constipation aggravated, dyspepsia,

http://www.rxlist.com/nexium-drug.htm


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

There are a couple studies that relate reduced stomach acid with the need for more thyroid replacement hormone. I think they specifically refer to T4.

http://www.webmd.com/heartburn-gerd/news/20060426/stomach-acid-affect-thyroid-drug

When you have less stomach acid you require more medication so it is believed that stomach acid aids in the absorption.

We have an interesting case study in my own family. Both my brothers are long time Hashi's. One had duodenal ulcers due to medications for RA. They finally removed the lower half of his stomach where the majority of the stomach acid is produced and reattached his small intestines to the remaining stomach. He now has extremely low stomach acid production. He takes 300 mcg of Synthroid. My other brother, same size and weight but with normal stomach acid production, takes 150 mcg.

I take Prilosec and my intention is just to keep taking both at a consistent time each day (but not together) so that my Levothyroxine can be raised to the correct dose for someone that take Prilosec (from the article above, it will probably end up higher than if I did not take Prilosec). And then I will just maintain awareness that if I stop taking Prilosec or increase dosage that my T4 might have to be adjusted too.


----------

